# turbo from 87



## machine23 (Oct 3, 2007)

i found an unharmed turbo in an 87 300zx. i want to pull it so that i have one in case i want to put it in my 85 z31 n/a. anyone ever pulled one before? how and whats the easiest way


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Easiest way is to unbolt everything.

Then read:
Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.com


----------

